# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Protifar Plus (Nutricia)

## Aggelos18

καλησπερα σε ολουσ...πηγαινς γυμναστηριο 4 μηνεσ..λοιπον εχω χασει 9 κιλα σε 2 μηνες κ τωρα θελω να βαλω ογκο...προσπαθω να βαλω κιλα με αφστιρι διαιτα με προτεινες..εχω βαλει 3 κιλα αλλα θελω και αλλα..γι αυτο λοιπον πηρα το protifar plus.Λοιπον μπορει καποιοσ να μ πει ποτε πρεπει να το περνω ποσεσ φορεσ κ ποση ποσοτητα...(ημερισιωσ γιατροσ μ ειπε οτι πρπει να περνω 26,4 γραμμαρια προτεινης)αλλα μ φενετε λιγο

*Protifar plus αναλυση ανα 100 gr*




Ενεγρεια 1580Kj (373 Kcal)
Πρωτεινη 88.5 gr
υδατανφρακες 1.5 gr
Λιποσ 1.6 gr

Μεταλλα:
Νατριο <30μγ
Καλιο <50mg
Ασβεστιο 1350mg
Φοσφοροσ 700mg
Μαγνισιο <20mg
Χλοριο <100mg

ΥΓ Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο κ την βοηθεια σας!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Καταρχήν καλωσόρισες στο φορουμ του :bodybuilding.gr:   :02. Welcome: 
Όσο για το θέμα της πρωτεινης, ψάξε στην ενοτητα "Αξιολογιση Προιόντων", σε περίπτωση που δεν υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο προιον άνοιξε εσυ ενα θεμα βαζοντας οτι στοιχεια εχεις(βρες στο google φωτογραφια της ετικετας και ανεβασε τη).
Τα 26γραμ ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα ημερισιως, αλλα αυτα θα τα πουμε στη συνεχεια..

----------


## thegravijia

> Καταρχήν καλωσόρισες στο φορουμ του 
> Όσο για το θέμα της πρωτεινης, ψάξε στην ενοτητα "Αξιολογιση Προιόντων", σε περίπτωση που δεν υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο προιον άνοιξε εσυ ενα θεμα βαζοντας οτι στοιχεια εχεις(βρες στο google φωτογραφια της ετικετας και ανεβασε τη).
> Τα 26γραμ ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα ημερισιως, αλλα αυτα θα τα πουμε στη συνεχεια..


μια χαρα ειναι...
αποκλειεται να του ειπε συνολικα 26γραμ
θα του πε 26γρ.απο το συμπληρωμα μονο

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> θα του πε 26γρ.απο το συμπληρωμα μονο


Αν ειναι ετσι, οκ το δεχομαι.. Διαφορετικά ο γιατρος ειναι λαθος, σαν τους πολλους μεσηλικες που ξερουμε. Τελευταια φορα που εκανα εξετασεις αιματος(τις εγραψα στο ΙΚΑ) ο γιατρος μολις ακουσε οτι παιρνω συμπληρωματα φρίκαρε! 
Μην ειναι κανενας τετοιος φοβαμαι και του ειπε 26γραμ ημερισιως!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το παρόν τόπικ μεταφέρθηκε στην Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωματων για ευνόητους λόγους.Καλως ήρθες Αγγελε !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Ballbreaker

Λιγο θα ηταν να επαιρνε 26 γραμμαρια πρωτεινες, εαν δεν επαιρνε καμια αλλη πρωτεινη απο το φαγητο του.Αν απλως συμπληρωνει (που αυτο συμβαινει) ειναι μια λογικη ποσοτητα.

----------


## eas2000

lol βγάζει και η *Nutricia πρωτεινη;
Τι τιμή έχει και από που την αγόρασες φιλε;
*

----------


## Aggelos18

> lol βγάζει και η *Nutricia πρωτεινη;
> Τι τιμή έχει και από που την αγόρασες φιλε;
> *


απο φαρμακειο αλλα και η τιμησ τησ ειναι φαρμακειο..!!τα 250γρ κανοθν 14 ευρο,...εχει επισησ απαισια γευση..ειναι προτεινη ορου γαλακτοσ

----------


## Aggelos18

> Καταρχήν καλωσόρισες στο φορουμ του 
> Όσο για το θέμα της πρωτεινης, ψάξε στην ενοτητα "Αξιολογιση Προιόντων", σε περίπτωση που δεν υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο προιον άνοιξε εσυ ενα θεμα βαζοντας οτι στοιχεια εχεις(βρες στο google φωτογραφια της ετικετας και ανεβασε τη).
> Τα 26γραμ ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα ημερισιως, αλλα αυτα θα τα πουμε στη συνεχεια..


σε ευχαριστω πολλυ που ασχοληθηκες μαζι μου..δεν περιμενα κανεισ να μ απαντησει..Ναι οντοσ γεροσ ειναι ο γιατροσ κ επισησ μολισ του ειπα οτι περνω προτεινη κοντεψα να τον χασω τον καιμενο..αλλα στο θεμασ μασ...γνωριζεις μηπωσ ποσο πρεπει να περνω την ημερα ,ποτε(μετα την προπονησ-το πρωι?)και επισης αξιζει η τζαμπα το πειρα με επιασαν κ τον πισινο..!!(250γρ 14 ευρο..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> απο φαρμακειο αλλα και η τιμησ τησ ειναι φαρμακειο..!!τα 250γρ κανοθν 14 ευρο,...εχει επισησ απαισια γευση..ειναι προτεινη ορου γαλακτοσ


Δλδ 56Ε το κιλό... με μια σχετικά συχνή χρήση όπως κάνουμε οι περοσσοτεροι απο εμας, θελουμε 2 κιλά το μηνα. Άρα 110+ ευρω μόνο για τη whey.
Ε όχι, δε θα τα 'δινα...

Για πρωτείνη ειναι πολυ ακριβη, υπαρχουν το ιδιο καλες με αυτη σε πολυ καλυτερες τιμες. Κοιτα στην αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων και θα δεις.
Δε θα δεις καμια διαφορα αν παρεις απλα μια σκονη πρωτεινης, οποιαδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτη. Το θεμα ειναι να φτιαξεις τη διατροφη σου και να την κανεις πλουσια σε πρωτεινη αλλα και υδατανθρακα. Σκέψου οτι πρεπει να περνεις περιπου 30γραμ πρωτεινης σε καθε ενα απο τα γευματα μας, και τα γευματα πρεπει να ειναι 6. Καθε 3 ώρες πρεπει κατι να τρως. Εννοείται πως δε μπορεις να πινεις σκονη ολη μερα, αυτη θα τη περνεις το πρωι και μετα τη προπονηση, ίσως και πριν αν θες. Τα υπολοιπα πρεπει να ειναι απο τη διατροφη σου. Κοτοπουλο, γαλοπουλα, ψαρια, μοσχαρι, αυγα.. μια μεριδα περιπου 120γραμ απο αυτα, σου δινει 30 γραμ καθαρης πρωτεινης, δλδ όσο μια δοση σκονης. 
Σου το λεω για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν θα δεις θαυματα, απλα υποκαθιστα καποιο γευμα, το οποιο για αλλους λογους δε μπορεις να φας..

----------


## Aggelos18

> Δλδ 56Ε το κιλό... με μια σχετικά συχνή χρήση όπως κάνουμε οι περοσσοτεροι απο εμας, θελουμε 2 κιλά το μηνα. Άρα 110+ ευρω μόνο για τη whey.
> Ε όχι, δε θα τα 'δινα...
> 
> Για πρωτείνη ειναι πολυ ακριβη, υπαρχουν το ιδιο καλες με αυτη σε πολυ καλυτερες τιμες. Κοιτα στην αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων και θα δεις.
> Δε θα δεις καμια διαφορα αν παρεις απλα μια σκονη πρωτεινης, οποιαδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτη. Το θεμα ειναι να φτιαξεις τη διατροφη σου και να την κανεις πλουσια σε πρωτεινη αλλα και υδατανθρακα. Σκέψου οτι πρεπει να περνεις περιπου 30γραμ πρωτεινης σε καθε ενα απο τα γευματα μας, και τα γευματα πρεπει να ειναι 6. Καθε 3 ώρες πρεπει κατι να τρως. Εννοείται πως δε μπορεις να πινεις σκονη ολη μερα, αυτη θα τη περνεις το πρωι και μετα τη προπονηση, ίσως και πριν αν θες. Τα υπολοιπα πρεπει να ειναι απο τη διατροφη σου. Κοτοπουλο, γαλοπουλα, ψαρια, μοσχαρι, αυγα.. μια μεριδα περιπου 120γραμ απο αυτα, σου δινει 30 γραμ καθαρης πρωτεινης, δλδ όσο μια δοση σκονης. 
> Σου το λεω για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν θα δεις θαυματα, απλα υποκαθιστα καποιο γευμα, το οποιο για αλλους λογους δε μπορεις να φας..


Ξες φοβαμαι να σου πω την αληθεια να παρω διαφορα σκευαζματα προτεινησ απο μαγαζια για φουσκομενουσ...τα φοβαμαι πολλυ γιατι ολοι μου λενε κακα λογια...οτι θα με πειραξουν τα νεφρα και διαφορα..γι αυτο θεωρισα καλο να την παρω απο φαρμακειο...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ενταξει, σεβαστή η γνώμη σου και καλα κανεις αν φοβασαι. Μπορεις ομως να διαβασεις θεματα -οχι μονο στο φορουμ, γενικα στο ιντερνετ- για να δεις απο μονος σου τι παιζει. Μην ακους λογια του αερα που σου λενε διαφοροι που δεν εχουνε παρει ποτε τους.
Και εγω φοβομουν στην αρχη, δε στο κρυφο, όμως δεν ειχα κανενα φιλο ή κανενα γνωστο μου που να επαθε κατι. Ετσι δειλα δειλα πηρα τη 1η μου πρωτεινη, απο εκει και περα άρχισα να περνω συνεχεια και αδιακοπα. κανω συχνα εξετασεις αιματος(καθε 3μηνο) και βγαινουν πεντακαθαρες.  Υπάρχει μεγάλη αγνοια έξω στο κοσμο σχετικα με το αθλημα του bodybuiding. Δεν αντιλεγω πως υπαρχουν ουσιες που δημιουργουν τα προβληματα που ειπες, αλλα ειναι αναβολικες ουσιες και οχι συμπληρωματα διατροφης.
Τεσπα, δε προσπαθω να σου αλλαξω αποψη για τα συμπληρωματα, ούτε τα πουλάω ούτε κάποιο όλο κέρδος θα έχω!! Τη γνωμη μου σου λεω, η επολογή δική σου.....

----------


## isis

> καλησπερα σε ολουσ...πηγαινς γυμναστηριο 4 μηνεσ..λοιπον εχω χασει 9 κιλα σε 2 μηνες κ τωρα θελω να βαλω ογκο...προσπαθω να βαλω κιλα με αφστιρι διαιτα με προτεινες..εχω βαλει 3 κιλα αλλα θελω και αλλα..γι αυτο λοιπον πηρα το protifar plus.Λοιπον μπορει καποιοσ να μ πει ποτε πρεπει να το περνω ποσεσ φορεσ κ ποση ποσοτητα...(ημερισιωσ γιατροσ μ ειπε οτι πρπει να περνω 26,4 γραμμαρια προτεινης)αλλα μ φενετε λιγο


Μια χαρά πρωτεΐνη είναι αυτή φίλε μου!  :02. Welcome:  Παίρνε άφοβα.

----------


## Aggelos18

> Μια χαρά πρωτεΐνη είναι αυτή φίλε μου!  Παίρνε άφοβα.


Δεν ξερω ομωσ ποσοπρεπει να περνω την ημερα!????ειμαι 1,77 και 70 κιλα αν σασ βοηθαει αυτο..

----------


## Niiick

φιλε διαβασε κανα αρθρο, περνε τοση ωστε να καλυψεις τις αναγκες σου που δεν καλυπτονται απο φαγητο. η πρωτεινη αυτη την εχω πιει  και εγω ειναι οντως αριστη αν και ακριβη.
ρε ισις γιατι τοσο χαλια γευση ομως!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

> η πρωτεινη αυτη την εχω πιει  και εγω ειναι οντως αριστη αν και ακριβη.ρε ισις γιατι τοσο χαλια γευση ομως!!


έτσι είναι φίλε μου , οι πρωτεΐνες μαντζούνια έχουν και τα ανάλογα μέσα. Συνήθως ό,τι βρωμάει και είναι απαίσιο , είναι και πιο καθαρό. Προσωπικά έχω κατεβάσει μεγάλες ποσότητες *(90-100 γρ.)* σε κάθε δόση και δεν είχα κανένα από τα γνωστά προβλήματα που συνήθως μου εμφανίζονται , γεγονός που σημαίνει εντελώς εμπειρικά , ότι πρόκειται για φαγητό που αναγνωρίζει ο οργανισμός και το αφομοιώνει και όχι για σαβούρα που ο ίδιος το αποβάλλει , όπως συμβαίνει με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πρωτεΐνών. Ευτυχώς για εμάς ο οργανισμός είναι υπερβολικά έξυπνος και δε μπορεί κανείς να τον αναγκάσει να αφομοιώσει τη σαβούρα χωρίς άλλα μέσα , ό,τι του κάνει το παίρνει ειδάλλως το πετάει ως άχρηστο και ακατάλληλο. Γι' αυτό έχουν γίνει μόδα τα πεπτικά ένζυμα στις πρωτεΐνες , καθώς αναγκάζουν τον οργανισμό να αφομοιώσει τη σαβούρα που έχουν στα σκευάσματά τους.

----------


## Exci

> Συνήθως ό,τι βρωμάει και είναι απαίσιο , είναι και πιο καθαρό.


Η ληγμενο  :01. Razz: 

Περιμενω ;>

----------


## Aggelos18

> έτσι είναι φίλε μου , οι πρωτεΐνες μαντζούνια έχουν και τα ανάλογα μέσα. Συνήθως ό,τι βρωμάει και είναι απαίσιο , είναι και πιο καθαρό. Προσωπικά έχω κατεβάσει μεγάλες ποσότητες *(90-100 γρ.)* σε κάθε δόση και δεν είχα κανένα από τα γνωστά προβλήματα που συνήθως μου εμφανίζονται , γεγονός που σημαίνει εντελώς εμπειρικά , ότι πρόκειται για φαγητό που αναγνωρίζει ο οργανισμός και το αφομοιώνει και όχι για σαβούρα που ο ίδιος το αποβάλλει , όπως συμβαίνει με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πρωτεΐνών. Ευτυχώς για εμάς ο οργανισμός είναι υπερβολικά έξυπνος και δε μπορεί κανείς να τον αναγκάσει να αφομοιώσει τη σαβούρα χωρίς άλλα μέσα , ό,τι του κάνει το παίρνει ειδάλλως το πετάει ως άχρηστο και ακατάλληλο. Γι' αυτό έχουν γίνει μόδα τα πεπτικά ένζυμα στις πρωτεΐνες , καθώς αναγκάζουν τον οργανισμό να αφομοιώσει τη σαβούρα που έχουν στα σκευάσματά τους.


Φενεσται μορφομενος...Εισται γιατροσ η απλα παρα πολυ εμπειρος???Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τον χρονο σας,και συγχωρεστε με αν λεω χαζομαρες..αλωσ ψαχνομαι ακομη!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Σκέψου οτι πρεπει να περνεις περιπου 30γραμ πρωτεινης σε καθε ενα απο τα γευματα μας, και τα γευματα πρεπει να ειναι 6. Καθε 3 ώρες πρεπει κατι να τρως. Εννοείται πως δε μπορεις να πινεις σκονη ολη μερα, αυτη θα τη περνεις *το πρωι και μετα τη προπονηση,* ίσως και πριν αν θες. Τα υπολοιπα πρεπει να ειναι απο τη διατροφη σου. Κοτοπουλο, γαλοπουλα, ψαρια, μοσχαρι, αυγα.. μια μεριδα περιπου 120γραμ απο αυτα, σου δινει *30 γραμ καθαρης πρωτεινης, δλδ όσο μια δοση σκονης.* 
> Σου το λεω για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν θα δεις θαυματα, απλα υποκαθιστα καποιο γευμα, το οποιο για αλλους λογους δε μπορεις να φας..



Περνε 30γραμ πρωτεινης, ειναι μια γενικα αποδεκτη δοση, μπορει ο οργανισμος να την απορροφησει.
Δεδομένου οτι το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα εχει 88,5% πρωτεινη, περνε 35γραμ σκονης, ειναι μια καλη δοση. Μη ξεχνας το θεμα της διατροφης.. διαβασε τα αρθρα του φορουμ και θα καταλαβεις
Όπως πολλες φορες εχει ειπωθει, με μια πρωτεινη δε κανεις τπτ. το φαγητο ειναι το παν.

----------


## GZ84

Γεια σου Άγγελε! Καταρχήν πρέπει να ξέρεις πως κύριο μέλημά σου είναι να έχεις μια προσεγμένη διατροφή... μη πέφτεις με τα μούτρα στα συμπληρώματα και μη χάνεις το μπούσουλα διαβάζοντας τι λέει ο καθένας για ΤΟΣΕΣ πρωτεΐνες που υπάρχουν.

Εγώ να σου πω την απλή αλήθεια παίρνω σκόνη πρωτεΐνης εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο - όχι συνεχόμενα - κάποιες φορές δεν έπαιρνα για οικονομία. Και δεν έπαιρνα και λίγη ποσότητα... το πρωί, πριν το γυμναστήριο και μετά από αυτό. Και κιλά δεν είδα να ανεβαίνουν όπως νόμιζα ούτε ένιωθα καμιά διαφορά στα κιλά σε σχέση με πριν που δεν έπαιρνα. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΩ τηε πρωτεΐνη απλά είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ να νομίζεις πως θα δεις καμιά αλλαγή σπουδαία. Ο ρόλος της είναι άλλος. Δεν σε κάνει τούμπανο δεν σε κάνει δυνατό όπως μερικοί νομίζουν... έχει πιο "κρυφή" και ουσιαστική λειτουργία.
Εγώ νομίζω πως με μια καλή διατροφή τη πρωτεΐνη που θες την έχεις. Και μη μπαίνεις στο τριπάκι να βλέπεις άλλους που καταναλώνουν πόση ποσότητα. Διότι οι άλλοι μπορεί να είναι προχωρημένοι στο BB και κάποιοι άλλοι μπορεί απλά τη μισή πρωτεΐνη από αυτή που παίρνουν να τη κατουράνε όποτε πάνε τουαλέτα - διότι δεν αφομιώνει ο οργανισμός ΟΤΙ του δώσεις.

Η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη είναι συμπλήρωμα. Δεν είναι η τροφή σου. Είναι για ώρα ανάγκης και για το "κάτι παραπάνω". Το κάτι παραπάνω όμως αντιστοιχεί και σε "κάτι παραπάνω άτομα" (= τους πιο προχωρημένους).

Δεν μας λές όμως καν τι στόχους έχεις και γιατί πήρες τη πρωτεΐνη. Αν θες να πάρεις κιλά δεν μιλάμε για πρωτεΐνη αλλά κυρίως για υδατάνθρα.

Ο γιατρός τι σου ΕΙΠΕ ακριβώς??? Σου είπε γενικά να πέρνεις πρωτεΐνη ημερησίως από ότι τρως 26,4γρ. πρωτεΐνης? Αν ναι λάθος κατάλαβες. Ένα απλό κοτόπουλο που θα φας από τα χεράκια της μητέρας σου έχει παραπάνω - και δε νομίζω να τη βγάζεις με 1 στήθος κότας την ημέρα ΜΟΝΟ. Ο γιατρός σου είπε να παίρνεις 26,4γρ. πρωτεΐνης από τη σκόνη της Nutricia? Αν ναι είναι βλάκας - γιατί η σκόνη δεν είναι κάτι μαγικό - δεν είναι ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ πρωτεΐνη.
Ο γιατρός όμως δεν είναι χαζός και θα σου είπε γενικά να πέρνεις 26,4γρ. πρωτεΐνη σε κάθε σου γεύμα της ημέρας. ΑΛΛΑ... το ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ νούμερο εμένα με προβηματίζει! Γιατί? Θα σου το πω απλά έτσι = είναι σα να λέει η μητέρα σου "Άγγελε πήγαινε στο μανάβικο να αγοράσεις 2,39 κιλά πατάτες..." Ελπίζω να με πιάνεις...

Τελικά λόγια διότι γράφω πολλά αλλά τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνει 102% ο άλλος τι θέλω να πω.
1) Φτιάξε μια καλή διατροφή με πρωινό/ δεκατιανό/ μεσημεριανό/ απογευματινό/ βραδινό και για αρχή είσαι μια χαρά. Τρώγε τα φρούτα σου τα ρύζια σου τα κοτόπουλά σου τις σπανακόπιτές σου τα δημητριακά σου τα μπριζολάκια σου τα γάλατά σου τα λαχανικά σου και θα είσαι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. Πέτα τη μούφα της Nutricia που είναι σαν να αγοράζεις χρυσάφι - όσο καλή ποιότητα και αν είναι. Πήγαινε γυμναστήριο - μην υπερβάλλεις με ασκήσεις για να μη καίγεσαι και λες = το φαί φταίει γιατί δεν τρώω σαν ζώο... κτλ κτλ.

Διάβασε όσα σου έγραψα και για τώρα αλλά και για λίγο αργότερα είσαι μια χαρά φίλε! Όταν θες να γίνεις τούμπανο (μετά από αρκετό καιρό - θες δε θες) τότε το ξαναψάχνεις! Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## Aggelos18

> Γεια σου Άγγελε! Καταρχήν πρέπει να ξέρεις πως κύριο μέλημά σου είναι να έχεις μια προσεγμένη διατροφή... μη πέφτεις με τα μούτρα στα συμπληρώματα και μη χάνεις το μπούσουλα διαβάζοντας τι λέει ο καθένας για ΤΟΣΕΣ πρωτεΐνες που υπάρχουν.
> 
> Εγώ να σου πω την απλή αλήθεια παίρνω σκόνη πρωτεΐνης εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο - όχι συνεχόμενα - κάποιες φορές δεν έπαιρνα για οικονομία. Και δεν έπαιρνα και λίγη ποσότητα... το πρωί, πριν το γυμναστήριο και μετά από αυτό. Και κιλά δεν είδα να ανεβαίνουν όπως νόμιζα ούτε ένιωθα καμιά διαφορά στα κιλά σε σχέση με πριν που δεν έπαιρνα. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΩ τηε πρωτεΐνη απλά είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ να νομίζεις πως θα δεις καμιά αλλαγή σπουδαία. Ο ρόλος της είναι άλλος. Δεν σε κάνει τούμπανο δεν σε κάνει δυνατό όπως μερικοί νομίζουν... έχει πιο "κρυφή" και ουσιαστική λειτουργία.
> Εγώ νομίζω πως με μια καλή διατροφή τη πρωτεΐνη που θες την έχεις. Και μη μπαίνεις στο τριπάκι να βλέπεις άλλους που καταναλώνουν πόση ποσότητα. Διότι οι άλλοι μπορεί να είναι προχωρημένοι στο BB και κάποιοι άλλοι μπορεί απλά τη μισή πρωτεΐνη από αυτή που παίρνουν να τη κατουράνε όποτε πάνε τουαλέτα - διότι δεν αφομιώνει ο οργανισμός ΟΤΙ του δώσεις.
> 
> Η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη είναι συμπλήρωμα. Δεν είναι η τροφή σου. Είναι για ώρα ανάγκης και για το "κάτι παραπάνω". Το κάτι παραπάνω όμως αντιστοιχεί και σε "κάτι παραπάνω άτομα" (= τους πιο προχωρημένους).
> 
> Δεν μας λές όμως καν τι στόχους έχεις και γιατί πήρες τη πρωτεΐνη. Αν θες να πάρεις κιλά δεν μιλάμε για πρωτεΐνη αλλά κυρίως για υδατάνθρα.
> 
> ...


Σας ευχαριστω πολλυ για τις συμβουλεσ σασ..κοιταξτε εχω ψαξει αρκετα για διατροφες και να πω την αληθεια εχω βρει πολλυ καλες...αλλα ειναι και κατι ακομα...δεν εχω κ μεγαλη οικονομικι ευχαιρια..να σας δωσω να καταλαβεται..την ημερα μπορει να χρειαστω να ξοδεψω και 20ευρο μονο για την διατροφη μου..ομωσ ειμαστε 5 ατομα στην οικογενεια...Δεν θελω να με λυπη8ει κανεις,απλωσ θελω να σας πω οτι δεν μπορω να κρατηθω σε καποια διατροφη γιατι συνεχωσ την "σπαω"
Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο και το ενδιαφερον σας.

----------


## GZ84

Οπότε γράφεις πως θες να πάρεις πρωτεΐνη για οικονομία. Εγώ σου έκανα τα μαθηματικά για τη πρωτεΐνη (τη συγκεκριμένη) συγκριτικά με τα έξοδα για ένα κοτόπουλο.

- Για να πάρεις 25-30γρ. πρωτεΐνης πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις 35γρ. σκόνης Nuctricia. Κάθε δόση θα σου κοστίζει 1,96ευρώ.
- Για να πάρεις 25-30γρ. πρωτεΐνης πρέπει να φας 100γρ. στήθος κότας. Κάθε 100γρ. στήθος κότας θα σου κοστίσει 0,85ευρώ.

Νομίζω βλέπεις καλά τι συμφέρει περισσότερο! Και τρώς και το ρύζι σου και τρώς και τη σαλάτα σου και ένα πορτοκάλι πιο μετά και έρχεσαι στα ίδια χρήματα με μια σκόνη που σου δίνει μόνο πρωτεΐνη και αμινοξέα. Ενώ με τη κότα/ ρύζι/ μαρούλι/ πορτοκάλι παίρνεις ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ!!!

(Το στήθος κότας φιλέτο κοστίζει 8,5 ευρώ το κιλό - το βρίσκεις εύκολα σε αυτή τη τιμή - υπάρχει όμως και ο μιμίκος πχ που τα έχει 12+ευρώ το κιλό).

Πάντως επειδή νομίζω πως ψήνεσαι άσχημα να αγοράσεις σκόνη πρωτεΐνης - εγώ σου λέω ΠΑΡΕ και ΔΕΣ ο ΙΔΙΟΣ τι θα "κερδίσεις". Δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα αν φοβάσαι την υγεία σου. Και κρεατίνη να πάρεις πάλι αν πίνεις πολύ νερό και δεν παίρνεις μεγάλες δόσεις - πάλι δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα. Όταν πας για "κάτι" ψάχνε το έστω λίγο - γιατί εσύ δεν το ψάχνεις καθόλου! Τα λέμε και καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## Bane

> απο φαρμακειο αλλα και η τιμησ τησ ειναι φαρμακειο..!!τα 250γρ κανοθν 14 ευρο,...εχει επισησ απαισια γευση..ειναι προτεινη ορου γαλακτοσ


Ανάθεμα τους κλέφτες τους φαρμακοποιούς
Oh wait!

----------


## Machiavelli

> απο φαρμακειο αλλα και η τιμησ τησ ειναι φαρμακειο..!!*τα 250γρ κανοθν 14 ευρο*,...εχει επισησ απαισια γευση..ειναι προτεινη ορου γαλακτοσ


Παθαίνω καρδιακή προσβολή και δεν φταίει ούτε η πρωτεΐνη μου, ούτε η κρεατίνη μου! Φάε κάνα ασπράδι παραπάνω καλύτερα, κι η πρωτεΐνη των αυγών αφομοιώνεται εύκολα.

----------


## isis

> ...Η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη είναι συμπλήρωμα. Δεν είναι η τροφή σου. Είναι για ώρα ανάγκης και για το "κάτι παραπάνω". Το κάτι παραπάνω όμως αντιστοιχεί και σε "κάτι παραπάνω άτομα" (= τους πιο προχωρημένους)....Δεν μας λές όμως καν τι στόχους έχεις και γιατί πήρες τη πρωτεΐνη. Αν θες να πάρεις κιλά δεν μιλάμε για πρωτεΐνη αλλά κυρίως για υδατάνθρα...Πέτα τη μούφα της Nutricia που είναι σαν να αγοράζεις χρυσάφι - όσο καλή ποιότητα και αν είναι...


Δεν είναι μούφα η protifar , το αντίθετο. Η πρωτεΐνη δεν είναι για το "κάτι παραπάνω", βασικό συμπλήρωμα αμινοξέων είναι για όλους. Το δομικά συστατικά του μυϊκού ιστού δεν είναι ο υδατάνθρακας , χωρίς αμινοξέα καταρχήν δε χτίζεις τίποτα. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα τοίχο χωρίς τούβλα και τσιμέντο? Μία πρωτεΐνη ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος και το κάνατε πυρηνική φυσική.

Αγόρι μου πήγαινε πάρε κανα δυο κουτιά protifar , όφελος θα έχεις.

----------


## Niiick

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ^^

----------


## Ballbreaker

Δεν ξερω εαν το συζητησαμε καθολου αλλα..... ειναι πολυ ακριβη η συγκεκριμενη  :01. Razz: 

Περα απο την πλακα...αυτο που πρεπει να εχει παντα διαθεσιμο το σωμα μας ειναι υδατανθρακες.Χωρις αυτους μηδεν,nothing,nada,zero,εσυ μπορει να το ταϊζεις πρωτεϊνες αλλα αν δεν εχει να καψει υδατανθρακες.....

----------


## Aggelos18

> Δεν είναι μούφα η protifar , το αντίθετο. Η πρωτεΐνη δεν είναι για το "κάτι παραπάνω", βασικό συμπλήρωμα αμινοξέων είναι για όλους. Το δομικά συστατικά του μυϊκού ιστού δεν είναι ο υδατάνθρακας , χωρίς αμινοξέα καταρχήν δε χτίζεις τίποτα. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα τοίχο χωρίς τούβλα και τσιμέντο? Μία πρωτεΐνη ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος και το κάνατε πυρηνική φυσική.
> 
> Αγόρι μου πήγαινε πάρε κανα δυο κουτιά protifar , όφελος θα έχεις.


Σας ευχαριστω πολλυ για την συμπαρασταση!

----------


## Aggelos18

> Δεν ξερω εαν το συζητησαμε καθολου αλλα..... ειναι πολυ ακριβη η συγκεκριμενη 
> 
> Περα απο την πλακα...αυτο που πρεπει να εχει παντα διαθεσιμο το σωμα μας ειναι υδατανθρακες.Χωρις αυτους μηδεν,nothing,nada,zero,εσυ μπορει να το ταϊζεις πρωτεϊνες αλλα αν δεν εχει να καψει υδατανθρακες.....


Υδατανθρακες προσπαθω να περνω απο την βρωμη απο τισ πατατεσ το ριζι και τα μακαρονια...

----------


## mantus3

> Δεν ξερω εαν το συζητησαμε καθολου αλλα..... ειναι πολυ ακριβη η συγκεκριμενη 
> 
> Περα απο την πλακα...αυτο που πρεπει να εχει παντα διαθεσιμο το σωμα μας ειναι υδατανθρακες.Χωρις αυτους μηδεν,nothing,nada,zero,εσυ μπορει να το ταϊζεις πρωτεϊνες αλλα αν δεν εχει να καψει υδατανθρακες.....



ενδιαφερουσα αποψη. το οτι η πρωτεινη μπορει ανετα να μετατραπει σε γλυκογονο, αρα σε μια πολυ καλη πηγη ενεργειας σου λεει κατι?

----------


## sctp

> Δεν ξερω εαν το συζητησαμε καθολου αλλα..... ειναι πολυ ακριβη η συγκεκριμενη 
> 
> Περα απο την πλακα...αυτο που πρεπει να εχει παντα διαθεσιμο το σωμα μας ειναι υδατανθρακες.Χωρις αυτους μηδεν,nothing,nada,zero,εσυ μπορει να το ταϊζεις πρωτεϊνες αλλα αν δεν εχει να καψει υδατανθρακες.....


σε κοβω πανω απο 15% bf  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

η προτιφαρ ειναι πολυ καλη πρωτεινη κυκλοφορει πανω απο 20 χρονια και ειναι πανακριβη.υδατανθρακες παρτε απο αλλου ...

----------


## Aggelos18

> η προτιφαρ ειναι πολυ καλη πρωτεινη κυκλοφορει πανω απο 20 χρονια και ειναι πανακριβη.υδατανθρακες παρτε απο αλλου ...


Εχεται χρησιμοποιησει εσεισ κυριε Ιωαννη την protifar η καποιος γνωστος σας και αν ναι εχεται δει αποτελεσματα??

----------


## The Rock

Ακόμη ασχολείσαι βρε αγόρι μου με την αυτήν ? Δλδ δεν διαβάζεις καθόλου τι σου λένε τα παιδιά εδώ ? Στα έχω πει και ο ίδιος προσωπικά ...
1)Είναι πανάκριβη
2)Σταμάτα να βαριέσαι και ψάξε λίγο, τι φοβίες της πλάκας είναι αυτές "φοβάμαι να μην έχει τίποτα μέσα" ? Δουλευόμαστε ? Πας να πάρεις μια πρωτεϊνη,με υψηλότατη τιμή, ενώ μας έχεις τονίσει ότι δεν έχεις οικονομική ευχέρεια ,επειδή και καλά φοβάσαι τις άλλες και πωλείται σε φαρμακεία ? ΤΙ είναι αυτά ? Ψάξε λίγο και σταμάτα να ρωτάς αστεία πράγματα ...Και για τους υπόλοιπους που φοβάστε τις "ουσίες" ,ψάξτε λίγο τι επιδράσεις έχουν και μην τα βάζεται όλα κάτω από το ίδιο καλούπι ... Τα ΑΑΣ χρησιμοποιούνται από την δεκαετία του '40 στην ιατρική σε ΠΑΡΑ πολλές ιατρικές περιπτώσεις και ποικίλες και θεωρούνται πολύ σημαντικά φάρμακα μέχρι και σήμερα,σώζουν ζωές ..Τι φοβία είναι αυτή για όλα τα συμπληρώματα ? Και κάτι άλλο δεν υπάρχουν κακά ΑΑΣ(ή και γενικά φάρμακα) υπάρχουν κακοί χρήστες ...(Δικό μου αυτό  :01. Mr. Green: ) Προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων δεν προτρέπω κανένα σε τίποτα απλά κάνω μια γενική εκτίμηση !  :01. Mr. Green: 
3)Ότι και να πάρεις σε ότι ποσότητα και να το πάρεις ΔΕΝ μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει την τροφή .... Στο λένε όλοι στο έχω πει και εγώ προσωπικά γτ εσύ συνεχίζεις το βιολί σου ?
4)Γιατί ρωτάς για αποτελέσματα συνεχώς ? Δεν το καταλαβαίνω γτ νομίζεις ότι θα πάρεις αποτελέσματα τόσο απλά ? Αν ήταν έτσι όλοι θα είμασταν αγωνιστικοί .... ΑΠοτελέσματα βλέπεις με μια άψοηη (Από τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά για το ανάλογο σωματότυπο) διατροφή με σταθερά γεύματα σε σταθερές ώρες  σε συνδιασμό με μια σωστή και τεχνικά άψογη προπόνηση,υψηλής έντασης(όχι κιλών,έντασης έχει τρομακτική διαφορά) . Τα συμπληρώματα είναι να μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι μόνο και σε κάποιές ώρες που χρειάζεσαι λόγο του δεν μπορείς να φας γαι οποιοδήποτε λόγο, είτε δεν πεινάς είτε και γω δεν ξέρω τι ...δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό .. η πρωτεϊνη είναι πρωτεϊνη,απλά αλλάζει ο χρόνος αφομοίωσης ανάλογα πάντα με την πηγή από την οποία προέρχεται ....αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε η τροφή δεν υποκαθίσταται ...
Και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι διατροφή σωστή δεν κάνεις και ακόμη περισσότερο σωστή προπόνηση(εκτός του ότι πρέπει να αλλάζεις πρόγραμμα ανά 2-2,5 μήνες) όσα κιλά να πάρεις την κάθε πρωτεϊνη αν δεις τίποτα εμένα ,τραγούδα μου ...

Δεν έχει νόημα να ρωτάς και να κάνεις τόπικ εφόσον δεν ακούς κανένα εδώ μέσα ...

Φιλικά και ψάξου λίγο,στα έχω πει και εγώ ..

----------


## thegravijia

πεστα ρε rock..! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Aggelos18

> Ακόμη ασχολείσαι βρε αγόρι μου με την αυτήν ? Δλδ δεν διαβάζεις καθόλου τι σου λένε τα παιδιά εδώ ? Στα έχω πει και ο ίδιος προσωπικά ...
> 1)Είναι πανάκριβη
> 2)Σταμάτα να βαριέσαι και ψάξε λίγο, τι φοβίες της πλάκας είναι αυτές "φοβάμαι να μην έχει τίποτα μέσα" ? Δουλευόμαστε ? Πας να πάρεις μια πρωτεϊνη,με υψηλότατη τιμή, ενώ μας έχεις τονίσει ότι δεν έχεις οικονομική ευχέρεια ,επειδή και καλά φοβάσαι τις άλλες και πωλείται σε φαρμακεία ? ΤΙ είναι αυτά ? Ψάξε λίγο και σταμάτα να ρωτάς αστεία πράγματα ...Και για τους υπόλοιπους που φοβάστε τις "ουσίες" ,ψάξτε λίγο τι επιδράσεις έχουν και μην τα βάζεται όλα κάτω από το ίδιο καλούπι ... Τα ΑΑΣ χρησιμοποιούνται από την δεκαετία του '40 στην ιατρική σε ΠΑΡΑ πολλές ιατρικές περιπτώσεις και ποικίλες και θεωρούνται πολύ σημαντικά φάρμακα μέχρι και σήμερα,σώζουν ζωές ..Τι φοβία είναι αυτή για όλα τα συμπληρώματα ? Και κάτι άλλο δεν υπάρχουν κακά ΑΑΣ(ή και γενικά φάρμακα) υπάρχουν κακοί χρήστες ...(Δικό μου αυτό ) Προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων δεν προτρέπω κανένα σε τίποτα απλά κάνω μια γενική εκτίμηση ! 
> 3)Ότι και να πάρεις σε ότι ποσότητα και να το πάρεις ΔΕΝ μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει την τροφή .... Στο λένε όλοι στο έχω πει και εγώ προσωπικά γτ εσύ συνεχίζεις το βιολί σου ?
> 4)Γιατί ρωτάς για αποτελέσματα συνεχώς ? Δεν το καταλαβαίνω γτ νομίζεις ότι θα πάρεις αποτελέσματα τόσο απλά ? Αν ήταν έτσι όλοι θα είμασταν αγωνιστικοί .... ΑΠοτελέσματα βλέπεις με μια άψοηη (Από τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά για το ανάλογο σωματότυπο) διατροφή με σταθερά γεύματα σε σταθερές ώρες  σε συνδιασμό με μια σωστή και τεχνικά άψογη προπόνηση,υψηλής έντασης(όχι κιλών,έντασης έχει τρομακτική διαφορά) . Τα συμπληρώματα είναι να μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι μόνο και σε κάποιές ώρες που χρειάζεσαι λόγο του δεν μπορείς να φας γαι οποιοδήποτε λόγο, είτε δεν πεινάς είτε και γω δεν ξέρω τι ...δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό .. η πρωτεϊνη είναι πρωτεϊνη,απλά αλλάζει ο χρόνος αφομοίωσης ανάλογα πάντα με την πηγή από την οποία προέρχεται ....αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε η τροφή δεν υποκαθίσταται ...
> Και επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι διατροφή σωστή δεν κάνεις και ακόμη περισσότερο σωστή προπόνηση(εκτός του ότι πρέπει να αλλάζεις πρόγραμμα ανά 2-2,5 μήνες) όσα κιλά να πάρεις την κάθε πρωτεϊνη αν δεις τίποτα εμένα ,τραγούδα μου ...
> 
> Δεν έχει νόημα να ρωτάς και να κάνεις τόπικ εφόσον δεν ακούς κανένα εδώ μέσα ...
> 
> Φιλικά και ψάξου λίγο,στα έχω πει και εγώ ..


Να σε ρωτησω κατι ρε φιλε μου..μου λες τωρα εσυ γιατι εισαι τοσο καθετος μαζι μου.??γιατι εισαι τοσο αποτομοσ.?ασχολουμε 4 μηνεσ με την γυμναστικη κια θελεις να τα ξερω ολα..?ψαχνομαι ακομα κ ρωταω για να μαθω.δεν εβαλα σε κανενα το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο να μου πει....αν γουσταρει να μου πει(οπωσ πολλοι) τουσ εχαριστω και το εκτιμο αν εσυ δεν θες να με βοη8ισεισ οκ αλλα μην μηλασ τοσο αποτομα..δεν με ξες...Δεν θελω να δημιουργισω κακο κλιμα αλλα δεν προκαλω εγω κανενα...διατροφη τηρω και προγραμμα αλλαζω ανα 3 μηνες...πριν 1 μηνα αρχισα καινουργιο..δεν μπορεισ να μηλασ για μενα αν δεν με ξεσ...

----------


## The Rock

Ειλικρινής είμαι και όχι απότομος ... ίσως να φαίνεται έτσι γτ είναι γραπτός λόγος ...

Ποια όλα ? Δεν ξέρεις τίποτα απολύτως .... τόσα πράγατα σου πα να μάθεις και συ ακόμα ρωτάς όμως τα ίδια .

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν σε ξέρω ή όχι ΄.. το θέμα είναι το ότι όλοι μας εδώ αλλά και στα γυμναστήρια βλέπουμε άτομα στο στυλ σου .. και δεν το λέω προσβλητικά ...

Ναι ? Άλλαξες πρόγραμμα ?
Από καθαρή περιέργεια και για μένα και για όλους εδώ γράψεμε κάθε λεπτομέρεια  σε παρακαλώ ασκήσεις σετς, επαναλήψεις,ποιες μέρες και πως έκανες το πρόγραμμα(στηθος-δικ.. πχ.) το ΠΡΙΝ και το ΜΕΤΑ ...

----------


## thegravijia

> Να σε ρωτησω κατι ρε φιλε μου..μου λες τωρα εσυ γιατι εισαι τοσο καθετος μαζι μου.??γιατι εισαι τοσο αποτομοσ.?ασχολουμε 4 μηνεσ με την γυμναστικη κια θελεις να τα ξερω ολα..?ψαχνομαι ακομα κ ρωταω για να μαθω.δεν εβαλα σε κανενα το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο να μου πει....αν γουσταρει να μου πει(οπωσ πολλοι) τουσ εχαριστω και το εκτιμο αν εσυ δεν θες να με βοη8ισεισ οκ αλλα μην μηλασ τοσο αποτομα..δεν με ξες...Δεν θελω να δημιουργισω κακο κλιμα αλλα δεν προκαλω εγω κανενα...διατροφη τηρω και προγραμμα αλλαζω ανα 3 μηνες...πριν 1 μηνα αρχισα καινουργιο..δεν μπορεισ να μηλασ για μενα αν δεν με ξεσ...


 δικιο εχεις και εσυ.!
και εγω οταν ειχα 4 μηνες μεσα στο γυμναστηριο ετσι νομιζα οτι θα παρω μια πρωτεινη και θα δω διαφορα.
κατσε διαβασε λιγο το φορουμ να καταλαβεις καποια πραγματα...

αλλα απο την αλλη δοκιμασε και διαφορα συμπληρωματα που υποσχοντε διαφορα  να σου φυγει η περιεργια ...
γιατι αμα δεν κανεις λαθη δεν θα μαθεις...!

----------


## Aggelos18

> Ειλικρινής είμαι και όχι απότομος ... ίσως να φαίνεται έτσι γτ είναι γραπτός λόγος ...
> 
> Ποια όλα ? Δεν ξέρεις τίποτα απολύτως .... τόσα πράγατα σου πα να μάθεις και συ ακόμα ρωτάς όμως τα ίδια .
> 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν σε ξέρω ή όχι ΄.. το θέμα είναι το ότι όλοι μας εδώ αλλά και στα γυμναστήρια βλέπουμε άτομα στο στυλ σου .. και δεν το λέω προσβλητικά ...
> 
> Ναι ? Άλλαξες πρόγραμμα ?
> Από καθαρή περιέργεια και για μένα και για όλους εδώ γράψεμε κάθε λεπτομέρεια  σε παρακαλώ ασκήσεις σετς, επαναλήψεις,ποιες μέρες και πως έκανες το πρόγραμμα(στηθος-δικ.. πχ.) το ΠΡΙΝ και το ΜΕΤΑ ...


τεσπα το θεμα εκλεισε..στο θεμα μου με βοη8ησε πολλυ ο issis στελνοντασ μ προσοπηκο μυνημα...αυτοσ δηλαδη γτ δεν μ ειπε να ψαξω και μ εδωσε καλες συμβουλες?...Δεν θελω να επεκταθω αλλο...γιατι δεν βλεπω να θεσ να μηλησουμε ηρεμα τουλαχιστον αυτο καταλαβαινω..(οπωσ κ αλλοι το καταλαβαν)..Του στυλ μου???δηλαδη??βλεπετε παιδια που να θελουν να μαθουν και εσυ ωσ μεγαλητερος δεν τους βοηθας???Αν δεν θεσ να με βοηθησεις ασε αλλουσ να το κανουν..εγω ψαχνω ητε θεσ ητε οχι να το καταλαβεις..Ειναι σαν να πηγαινεισ σε εναν γιατρο εμπειρο και να τον ρωτας και να σ λεει ε ψαξε και λιγο μπες στο γοογλε (αν κ λιγο αστοχο καταλαβαινεισ νομιζω τι εννοω)

----------


## ioannis1

καταρχην θα γινω αποτομος και εγω με τον ροκ.τεραστιε μιλα πιο ομορφα  πιο ευγενικα αλλιως δεν εχεις λογο εδω.στα ισια.το παρακανες.
αγγελε αν εχεις λεφτα και μπορεις νατην παρεις παρε τη .τουλαχιστον ξερεις τι παιρνεις.

----------


## thegravijia

> καταρχην θα γινω αποτομος και εγω με τον ροκ.τεραστιε μιλα πιο ομορφα πιο ευγενικα αλλιως δεν εχεις λογο εδω.στα ισια.το παρακανες.
> αγγελε αν εχεις λεφτα και μπορεις νατην παρεις παρε τη .τουλαχιστον ξερεις τι παιρνεις.


  :03. Thumb up: 
αλλα αγγελε εγω στο ξαναλεω μην περιμενεις να αλλαξεις το σωμα σου μονο απο την χρηση συμπληρωματων...
αυτο ειναι το 5% της ολης υποθεσης...
το φαι και η προπονα ειναι η ολη ουσια...
καλη αρχη απο μενα

----------


## ioannis1

ετσι ειναι οι πρωτεινες ειναι φαγητο οχι φαρμακα.

----------


## Aggelos18

> δικιο εχεις και εσυ.!
> και εγω οταν ειχα 4 μηνες μεσα στο γυμναστηριο ετσι νομιζα οτι θα παρω μια πρωτεινη και θα δω διαφορα.
> κατσε διαβασε λιγο το φορουμ να καταλαβεις καποια πραγματα...
> 
> αλλα απο την αλλη δοκιμασε και διαφορα συμπληρωματα που υποσχοντε διαφορα  να σου φυγει η περιεργια ...
> γιατι αμα δεν κανεις λαθη δεν θα μαθεις...!


Εσεις μηλατε σωστα!!!Θα προσπαθησω να διαβασω αρκετα πραματα και οσο για την διατροφη θα παω απο βδομαδα σε διατροφολογο να με πει και θα τηρησω κ καποια πραγματα π με ειπε ο κυριοσ ισιισ

----------


## 6packman

Καλησπερα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν κανεις σας ξερει εαν η protifar της nutricia ειναι καλη και αν ναι καθε ποτε και με τι πρεπει να καταναλωνεται.μηπως μετα την προπονηση με γαλα?ευχαριστω πολυ(να σημειωνω οτι δεν χρεισημοποιω συμπληρωματα) ευχαριστω παιδια! :08. Toast:

----------


## Qlim4X

υπαρχει ηδη τετοιο θεμα. χρησημοποιησε την αναζητη πριν ποσταρης κατι.


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...light=protifar

----------


## Devil

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=5774

----------


## Polyneikos

dzv

----------


## Dreiko

> dzv


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Qlim4X

> dzv



asdoufakoc

----------


## Polyneikos

> 


 
Ρωτα τον Devil Να σου πει, aka συγχωνευση,απλα προλαβες να κανεις quote πριν το διαγραψω! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ρωτα τον Devil Να σου πει, aka συγχωνευση,απλα προλαβες να κανεις quote πριν το διαγραψω!


αααα.....το πιασα.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kazabubu

Πήγα να παρω γάλα του παιδιού σήμερα στο φαρμακείο και την είδα πρώτη μόστρα στο ράφι.τελικά πήρα ένα κουτάκι για δοκιμή .Λοιπόν παιδιά είναι  πολύ ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη ούτε φούσκωμα ούτε τίποτα.κάπου την πήρε το μάτι μου στα 10 ευρώ και το σκέφτομαι

----------


## kazabubu

ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ το κουτι και δεν ξερω τι να κανω......
Να δωσω παλι λεφτα και να παρω 3-4- κουτια ή υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο κι ελαφρυτερο απο αυτην την πρωτεινη????
Σκεφτομαι εαν δεν παρω αυτη να παρω την NITRO ISOLATE ή καποια αλλη πρωτεινη η οποια ομως να ειναι καλη οσο και η protifar και να εχει μεγιστη αφωμειωση.
Πραγματικα μπορω να την συγκρινω με την hydro που ειχα αγορασει απο MYPROTEIN ειδικα στο θεμα στομαχι ειναι το κατι αλλο ΠΑΝΑΛΑΦΡΗ ΛΕΜΕ

----------


## billys15

Φιλε αφου σ'αρεσε τοσο πολυ και αν εχεις τα χρηματα για να τα δινεις καθε τοσο στην protifar,καντο χωρις δευτερη σκεψη! Προσωπικα ομως δεν την ξαναπαιρνω γιατι και πανακριβη ειναι και δεν μου αρεσε γενικα,δεν μπορουσα να την κατεβασω.Απο θεμα πεψης δεν θυμαμαι πως ηταν να πω την αληθεια,χωρια που ηπια 5-6 δοσεις μονο,η υπολοιπη σκουπιδια...

----------


## kazabubu

> Φιλε αφου σ'αρεσε τοσο πολυ και αν εχεις τα χρηματα για να τα δινεις καθε τοσο στην protifar,καντο χωρις δευτερη σκεψη! Προσωπικα ομως δεν την ξαναπαιρνω γιατι και πανακριβη ειναι και δεν μου αρεσε γενικα,δεν μπορουσα να την κατεβασω.Απο θεμα πεψης δεν θυμαμαι πως ηταν να πω την αληθεια,χωρια που ηπια 5-6 δοσεις μονο,η υπολοιπη σκουπιδια...



Καλημερα.
Πραγματικα η γευση δεν ειναι κατι που με προβληματιζει.
Εαν εχεισ κατι καλυτερο ποιοτικα να προτείνεις απο την PROTIFAR το ακουω και ας ειναι και ακριβουτσικο.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## kleiza7

> Καλημερα.
> Πραγματικα η γευση δεν ειναι κατι που με προβληματιζει.
> Εαν εχεισ κατι καλυτερο ποιοτικα να προτείνεις απο την PROTIFAR το ακουω και ας ειναι και ακριβουτσικο.
> Ευχαριστω.


Φιλε μου ποιοτικη πρωτεινη καθαρη isolate και πιο ελαφρια απο νερακι ειναι η isopure ZERO carb της Nature's best. με εχει αφησει απολυτα ικανοποιημενο απο αλλες 3-4 πρωτεινες που εχω δοκιμασει. ειναι λες και δεν ηπια πρωτεινη μετα. γιατι εχω ευαισθητο στομαχι. πιο ακριβη απο τις αλλες αλλα για εμενα αξιζει με τα 1000.... βασικα καταλαβα γιατι ειναι και πιο ακριβη. τρομερη ποιοτητα. μπες στο αναλογο thread να διαβασεις και απο αλλα παιδια. λογο της τιμης της αποφευγεται και μονο για εμενα. παντου αλλου ειναι καλυτερη! ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΑ η αλλη με την προτιφαρ ερχεται

και την προτιφαρ την ειχα παρει παλιοτερα btw :01. Wink:  Παρε ενα κιλο να δοκιμασεις(εχω δοκιμασει βανιλλια και φραουλα μονο και ηταν μια χαρα για σοκολατα και αλλες δεν ξερω αν ειναι πετυχημενες) και αν δεν μεινεις ευχαριστημενος να μη με λενε Kleiza  :01. Smile:

----------


## nick.klain.main

> Δεν ξερω ομωσ ποσοπρεπει να περνω την ημερα!????ειμαι 1,77 και 70 κιλα αν σασ βοηθαει αυτο..


kalispera paidia katarxin na sas pw oti eimai diaitologos & personal  kai simfonw sxedon apolita me osa eipe o stelakos o opoios fenete na einai para poplu kala k sosta diabasmenos i moni difonia m einai oti kapoia gnwsta magazia de thelw na onomasw poia fernoun apomimiseis proteinwn k afto to kserw kala giati to exw psaksei to thema kai mias p exw kanei k polla taksidia eksw eida  diafora mexri k stin siskebasia g auto kateliksa k egw na pernw apo eksw k an mou teleiwsei pernw apo tin protifar se periptosi anagkis . gnomi m apo ellada min pareis proteini giati nai iparxei periptosi na exeis mellontika problima sta nefra i sikotia  p pistepse m exw dei polous filous m na ipoferoun k apo nefra k apo sikotia me tis mufes tis entos akoma k emena sto sikoti paroti eimai 24 xronon k molis arxisa na pernw sosta skebasmata apeksw opos eipa k prin eida oxi mono diafora stis eksetaseis aimatos alla k iasi sto problima mou  :01. Smile:  i epilogi loipon einai dikia s i apeksw k oikonomika i protifar k polla lefta oso gia ta koila s prepei na perneis imerisios 126 gramaria proteinis se sxesi me ta koila s k tin proponisi me antistaseis p kaneis k kali epitixia giati tha tin xriasteis oxi mono se themata diatrofis p pistepse me einai to ligotero alla k sto thema gymnastikis  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

καλως ηρθες αλλα καλο θα ηταν να ριξεις μια ματια στους κανονες του φορουμ που μεταξυ αλλων λενε οτι* απαγορευονται τα greek-lish*... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsakalosss

Από που θα μπορούσα να παραγγείλω αυτή την προτεΐνη; Διάβασα ότι είναι προτιμώτερο να παραγγέλνει κανείς από εξωτερικό, αληθεύει; Παρακαλώ παραπέμψτε με σε κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή ώστε να αγοράσω την protifar plus της nutricia ! Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά !!

----------


## billys15

Απο φαρμακεια...Για site εξωτερικου δεν εχω ψαξει καν για να σου πω εγω.

----------


## Kostas NK

Μαγκες να κανω μια ερωτηση η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι για γραμμωση?
σε φαρμακια την βρισκω? και αν ναι ποσο εχει πανω κατω?
δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο η γευση...εχει γνωμη κανεις?

----------


## ελμερ

Διαβασε απ την αρχη το θεμα,τα παιδια δινουν αναλυτικες πληροφοριες.....η τιμη ειναι καπου 13-15 ευρω τα 225 γραμμαρια.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Μαγκες να κανω μια ερωτηση η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι για γραμμωση?
> σε φαρμακια την βρισκω? και αν ναι ποσο εχει πανω κατω?
> δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο η γευση...εχει γνωμη κανεις?


Συνεχιζεις να ρωτας αν οι πρωτεινες ειναι για γραμμωση ενω σου εχουμε πει επανελημενως οτι την γραμμωση δεν στη φερνουν οι πρωτεινες και οι σκονες.Νομιζω πως εχουμε κλασσικη περιπτωση troll.Oι mods μαλλον πρεπει να παρουν θεση!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μαγκες να κανω μια ερωτηση η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι για γραμμωση?
> σε φαρμακια την βρισκω? και αν ναι ποσο εχει πανω κατω?
> δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο η γευση...εχει γνωμη κανεις?


Mε τόσα λεφτά που κανει ,στο μονο που θα κανεις γράμμωση ειναι η τσέπη σου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## snake133

> Mε τόσα λεφτά που κανει ,στο μονο που θα κανεις γράμμωση ειναι η τσέπη σου


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Έχω πεθάνει!!!!

----------


## Mitsakalosss

> Απο φαρμακεια...Για site εξωτερικου δεν εχω ψαξει καν για να σου πω εγω.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε !

----------


## Kostas NK

> Συνεχιζεις να ρωτας αν οι πρωτεινες ειναι για γραμμωση ενω σου εχουμε πει επανελημενως οτι την γραμμωση δεν στη φερνουν οι πρωτεινες και οι σκονες.Νομιζω πως εχουμε κλασσικη περιπτωση troll.Oι mods μαλλον πρεπει να παρουν θεση!!!


οταν ρωταω για προτεινη για γραμμψση παει να πει οτι η διατροφη μου ειναι αυτη που πρεπει...για γραμμωση και θελω να μαθω αν το συγκεκριμενο συμπληρομα εχει ζαχαρη,υδατανθρακες κτλ...αμα εχεισ τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα και σε ενοχλει τοσο πολυ που ρωταω μην μπενεις στον κοπο να απαντησεις...
μερικοι δεν γεννηθηκαμε γνωριζοντας τα παντα για αυτο ρωταω...

----------


## angus young

> οταν ρωταω για προτεινη για γραμμψση παει να πει οτι η διατροφη μου ειναι αυτη που πρεπει...για γραμμωση και θελω να μαθω αν το συγκεκριμενο συμπληρομα εχει ζαχαρη,υδατανθρακες κτλ...αμα εχεισ τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα και σε ενοχλει τοσο πολυ που ρωταω μην μπενεις στον κοπο να απαντησεις...
> μερικοι δεν γεννηθηκαμε γνωριζοντας τα παντα για αυτο ρωταω...


Ρε φιλε,κανεις δεν γεννηθηκε γνωριζοντας τα παντα......
εδω και ενα μηνα,εχεις ρωτησει για 20 πρωτεινες αν κανουν για γραμμωση,παρολο που ειπες οτι εχεις παρει κιολας....
ουτε αυτοκινητο να 'παιρνες.
αν δεν εχεις παρει ηδη πρωτεινη,παρε μια που σου καθεται καλα στο ματι,που θα εχει και λιγες θερμιδες,και τελος το θεμα επιτελους.

----------


## Kostas NK

> Ρε φιλε,κανεις δεν γεννηθηκε γνωριζοντας τα παντα......
> εδω και ενα μηνα,εχεις ρωτησει για 20 πρωτεινες αν κανουν για γραμμωση,παρολο που ειπες οτι εχεις παρει κιολας....
> ουτε αυτοκινητο να 'παιρνες.
> αν δεν εχεις παρει ηδη πρωτεινη,παρε μια που σου καθεται καλα στο ματι,που θα εχει και λιγες θερμιδες,και τελος το θεμα επιτελους.


 εχω παρει ναι και τελειωσε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο κακο να ρωταω μπορει να θελω να εχω καμια στο υποψην για το μελλον η γενικα να θελω να μαθω κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεομενος να μου απανταει αμα νομιζει οτι κουραζεται...τεσπα ασ τελειωσει εδω το θεμα σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου.....

----------


## sub

By far η πιο ποιοτική πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος. 
Μια περίοδο την έριχνα σε άπαχο σοκολατούχο χωρίς ζάχαρη.

----------

